# New Jerseys



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479647398621626369


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mehhhh, decent.

Should've brought the pinstripes back


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479647398621626369



I like them.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

The design is pretty generic. I saw better mockups created by random people.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I really like them. I'm guessing the pinstripes are being saved for some retro alternates somewhere down the road.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

I did not notice until I saw other photos that the Charlotte Hornets uniforms only have piping on one side and the name on the lower shorts on the other side. 

It's an asymmetrical look, but being on the side it is not noticeable until a player turns to that side. Given it has marginal visual impact, it is going to look odd when a player turns to one side and a teammate turns to another. It looks unbalanced to me.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

They're fine, but they are nothing special.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Najee said:


> The design is pretty generic. I saw better mockups created by random people.


I don't know, there's a bunch of little details that make the jerseys plenty interesting. Plus, you know, the unique color scheme.


----------

